# Electrical and Computer: Power P.E. Exam Question



## jkattan (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello I am scheduled to take the P.E. exam in a couple months and wanted to know what other helpful books should I get to study for the P.E. exam. I already have the NCEES practice booklet for this exam.

Thanks!


----------



## main197 (Jan 25, 2022)

Power System Analysis and Design by Glover, Sarma, and Overbye
Electrical Machinery and Power System Fundamentals by Chapman
Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Wildi
Eng Pro Guide's Power PE Textbook
Eng Pro Guide's Power PE References Exam 
Cram for the Power PE Exam Vol 1-4 by James Flanagan
Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide by Zach Stone
I am looking to sell 1, 2, 3, and 6. Send me a message if you are interested.


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 25, 2022)

jkattan said:


> Hello I am scheduled to take the P.E. exam in a couple months and wanted to know what other helpful books should I get to study for the P.E. exam. I already have the NCEES practice booklet for this exam.
> 
> Thanks!


I like @main197 's list, but I also found Complex Imaginary, Volumes 1-4 practice exams to be very helpful.


----------

